# Cable runs



## Obscurity (Dec 29, 2011)

A mixture of smelly sewer, leaking gaspipes, electricity and communication networks under one of the largest city's in Europe.

#1







#2






#3






#4






#5






#6






#7






#8






#9


----------



## TK421 (Dec 29, 2011)

Flippin heck those are good photos mate. Interesting find


----------



## godzilla73 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hmmm...storm drains.Delicious!


----------



## sYnc_below (Dec 29, 2011)

*Mmmmmmm cable tunnels *


----------



## Bluedragon (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## PaulPowers (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice 

gotta love a cable run, not seen pics of this for a fair while


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 29, 2011)

Quality 
That looks pretty cool mate for sure= )

See you on ur Birthday 

SK


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 30, 2011)

Great stuff, well done.


----------



## King Al (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks absolutely superb Obscurity, great pics


----------



## nelly (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice stuff Obs


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 31, 2011)

Beautiful! 
Lush photos! Thanks for sharing.


----------

